# My crested gecko collection.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I cleaned today and took everyone out for pictures. Thought I'd share.

Updated shots of my hatchlings first.

Double trouble...








This one is super calm. Crawls right onto my finger. Sits super still...
















This one is a total spaz and won't hold still for a second.
















This is the hatchlings' mother. I've dubbed her "Matilda Rose" aka "Big Momma". She's not fancy in colour, but her crest structure is amazing. And she's a really sweet gecko.

























This is the hatchlings' father. I call him "Baby Daddy" right now. Haha. He's a bit skittish. I guess the one hatchling takes after him. He also has "floppy tail syndrome" due to improper diet from the previous owners. But he's in good health now. (I bought him and the mother as a breeding pair back in March.)

























This is one of my two first cresties. Got them young. I'm 99% sure this one has turned out male. And he's a handful to take out, but I love his patterning. I call him "Wild Child". He likes to nip too, which is annoying and will hurt when he's bigger, heh. (The last pic of him is awesome, lol.)

























This is the clutchmate of the one above. I'm thinking it's female. HOPING. I don't need anymore males and don't want the hard decision of who to sell off. Anyway, loving the orange and the patterning. No name yet.

























This is my odd ball, I guess. Grabbed her from a friend for a smokin' price. She's turned out quite nice. Next year I'll be breeding her with "Baby Daddy". No name yet, but soon hopefully.

























And that's my little collection.







I'm working on getting more, specifically females. So we'll see!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow they all look so amazing ... you have a nice collection of them so far cant wait to see what else you get


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.

I can't wait to see what else I get either, haha.


----------

